# GED equivalent in the UK?



## emilm

I was just wondering if there was a high school equivalence test in the UK like the GED in USA.


Any answers would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## jojo

emilm said:


> I was just wondering if there was a high school equivalence test in the UK like the GED in USA.
> 
> 
> Any answers would be appreciated, thanks.



LOL, well I dont really know what a GED is!! However, in the UK all high school education is geared towards GCSEs (General Certificate of Secondary Education). This is a two year course, of which some course work is marked as part of the final exam result. Its taken in every subject individually. Some subjects are compulsory - English, Maths, Science (I think??), most students take at least 8 subjects. These exams are usually taken at 16 and are synchronised to take place at the same time all over the UK. Once these are taken and hopefully passed, then the student can either leave school and get a job, go to a college and take a vocational course or take A levels (which have to be done in a subject passed in GCSE) and are a two year course again, which if passed will enable the student entry into a university.

I hope that all makes sense!?


Jo xxx


----------



## Mix

There isn't a GED equivalent, as the UK does not have a standard school-leaving test or qualification. High school students can take a number of different "A-levels", "International Baccalaureate", "Scottish Highers", "National Vocational Qualifications", etc. Students may also leave school at 16 rather than 18, so for some their "school-leaving qualification" are "GCSEs", etc.

Although there isn't a GED, there is a "UCAS tariff" which is used to evaluate equivalence between different qualifications. UCAS is the body which administers university applications. The tariff awards different numbers of points according to the qualification received and the grade. The tariff table on the UCAS website is pretty comprehensive.

If you are looking at GED-type qualifications as a route into university education, most universities quote the entry requirements in terms of UCAS points. They may also specify particular subjects (e.g. for a Physics degree, they may ask that some of the points come from A-level Physics). Some universities also provide their own conversion tables for overseas qualifications (e.g. the American SATs, or French Baccalaureate).

If you want to prove high-school graduate equivalence for employment, the situation is more complicated. You can take most of the same qualifications that are available to 16-18 year olds, but if you are an adult you would enrol via a "further education" college rather than a high school. Because of the myriad qualifications, different employers look for different things, but a couple of standards that are often cited are "5 GCSEs at grade A*-C (including English and Maths)" or "3 A-levels at grade A-C".


----------

